# 1-13w7 or 2 12w6v2 with a RF 1500.1bdcp???



## LGHT_

What would be a better fit a single JL 13w7 or 2 JLw6v2 paired with a RF 1500.1 bdcp? 

The sheet that came with the amp said it does 1640 at 2 ohms, and 1220 at 4 ohms, but the w7 runs at 3 ohms?? 

Looking for good deep bass with some SQ on the side.


----------



## Chaos

What type of vehicle / enclosure will they be going in?

Although I tend to prefer single sub setups, it would be awfully tempting to drop a pair of 12W6 into a ported box with that amp. If you have the space, that should really slam.


----------



## thegreatestpenn

2 w6's. No replacement for displacement


----------



## LGHT_

Chaos said:


> What type of vehicle / enclosure will they be going in?
> 
> Although I tend to prefer single sub setups, it would be awfully tempting to drop a pair of 12W6 into a ported box with that amp. If you have the space, that should really slam.


It's going into a Yukon so I have tons of space. I already have the w6's since I found a good deal, but I would really like to use a single sub and get some trunk space back since I will be setting it up so that the box can be removed as needed. 

I read the review posted on caraudiomag today and it just seems like a better fit for my needs if I can find one for a good deal plus it got all 9's out of 10. I was shocked to see the review showing it installed in a lexus 430 and getting 1500 watts at 1 ohm it hit 133 on their meter. I think the w6's got just over 100.

If I used my amp that shows 1940 watts at 1 ohm on the birth sheet in better box I may be able to get a little more SPL in my SUV. I don't think I'll get that level of pressure with my 2 w6's, but I have read that the w6's has cleaner bass so I might actually prefer the w6's in the long run.


----------



## thegreatestpenn

don't go by those numbers in a lexus. totally different environment than a yukon and who knows the diffs in box design and cabin gain. Remember install is 90% of what determines output, 10% is determined by equipment. Since you already have the w6s put them in and see how you like them. Reading is good and all, but at some point you just have to try stuff out


----------



## LGHT_

Ohh yeah I'm going to hear what I have already since I already have it, but I'm sure i'm not alone when I say I'm always looking for the next upgrade that will make my system bigger and better..


----------



## bluecavi28

LGHT_ said:


> What would be a better fit a single JL 13w7 or 2 JLw6v2 paired with a RF 1500.1 bdcp?
> 
> The sheet that came with the amp said it does 1640 at 2 ohms, and 1220 at 4 ohms, but the w7 runs at 3 ohms??
> 
> Looking for good deep bass with some SQ on the side.


Not purposly going against what the rest of the guys are saying as I am sure all this comes down to install/vehicle but with my personal experience the single 13w7 I used to own was noticably louder and quite a bit louder in the lower frequencies than my dual 12w6v2 subs I use now.

With that being said I enjoy the two 12w6's alot more as they are more balanced to my ears for the variety music I listen to...I thought the 13w7 was a little bottom heavy in my basic install and I appreciate that the box my 12w6's go into is not nearly as deep as the 13w7....that 13w7 required a big heavy box and the depth it took up in my trunk was more than I wanted.

Both sub installs were in a 2 door Cavalier and both subs setups were in JL's reccomended sealed enclosures crossed over between 70-80 powered by a JL 1000/1 gains set with a multimeter and all EQ settings flat.


----------



## LGHT_

bluecavi28 said:


> Not purposly going against what the rest of the guys are saying as I am sure all this comes down to install/vehicle but with my personal experience the single 13w7 I used to own was noticably louder and quite a bit louder in the lower frequencies than my dual 12w6v2 subs I use now.


Thanks for the insight. I know you have to hear the subs and I have one a couple of installs with a w7 and actually enjoyed the bass. I listen to mostly rap / r&b so I'm looking for heavy low bass and from what I've read the w7 is a little better at it, but I also listen to classic rock and jazz. Not sure if the eq will be able to tame the bass when listening to music outside of rap, but it would be nice to have a bit more boom on demand. I still can't get over the review saying a single w7 hit 133!!! This compared to a pair of w6's only getting slightly over 100 or so just has me foaming at the mouth. 

What does a used boxed w7 go for now and days? I couldn't much of anything to go by on eBay.


----------



## jking29

LGHT_ said:


> I still can't get over the review saying a single w7 hit 133!!! This compared to a pair of w6's only getting slightly over 100 or so just has me foaming at the mouth.


This is install dependent not driver dependent. 100db is extremely quiet for a pair of w6's and there had to be something with the install that was not right. 133db from a single w7 isn't that spectacular, hell someone has gotten 151db out of a single 8" Sundown sa-8.


----------



## bluecavi28

LGHT_ said:


> Thanks for the insight. I know you have to hear the subs and I have one a couple of installs with a w7 and actually enjoyed the bass. I listen to mostly rap / r&b so I'm looking for heavy low bass and from what I've read the w7 is a little better at it, but I also listen to classic rock and jazz. Not sure if the eq will be able to tame the bass when listening to music outside of rap, but it would be nice to have a bit more boom on demand. I still can't get over the review saying a single w7 hit 133!!! This compared to a pair of w6's only getting slightly over 100 or so just has me foaming at the mouth.
> 
> What does a used boxed w7 go for now and days? I couldn't much of anything to go by on eBay.


No problem, I listen to alot of classic rock also and the w6's do very well with this never was ale to fully enjoy the w7 with this type of music but I do realize this is not realy the subs fault as I am only able to get my mids down to around 75hz...if I could get them to say 65hz or 60hz and cross the sub over lower it could be a totaly different ball game...I do not listen to rap very often but when my friends listen to it on my system the 13w7 did alot more with this music bass wise and definatly impressed more with it than the w6v2.

I am not knocking the w7 at all I am very impressed with what this sub can do it's just I feel someone has to have a kick butt install all the way around to fully realize the potential of it...A guy that works at a shop close to me to me has a 13w7 with a JL 1000/1 on each coil and an all around great install and it is amazing to see what this sub can do with the extra juice.

A custom box for a w7 can cost alot as they are usualy made out of a thicker MDF there are a few decent boxes on ebay for a good deal but you have to read the specs over realy well and make sure they are the correct dimensiosn...it also seems the ported boxes are often tuned way to high but the sealed boxes are about right.


----------



## LGHT_

How important is the box in getting good results? 

In the past and I mean 80's past most of the boxes I used was based on if it would fit in my truck or not. Now that i'm putting together a budget system 20 years later the stuff is light years apart from what I have worked with. Just out of curiosity I looked at some boxes on ebay and found something pretty interesting albeit it the cost is over $500. Would getting a box that involved and expensive really make a HUGE difference? I mean could you it justify paying $500 for a box???

LINK TO THE FAT BOX ON EBAY


----------



## bluecavi28

LGHT_ said:


> How important is the box in getting good results?
> 
> In the past and I mean 80's past most of the boxes I used was based on if it would fit in my truck or not. Now that i'm putting together a budget system 20 years later the stuff is light years apart from what I have worked with. Just out of curiosity I looked at some boxes on ebay and found something pretty interesting albeit it the cost is over $500. Would getting a box that involved and expensive really make a HUGE difference? I mean could you it justify paying $500 for a box???
> 
> LINK TO THE FAT BOX ON EBAY


Thats a heck of a box but I couldnt personaly justify spending that kind of money.

The box is actualy more important than the sub itself...wood thickness is very important for a sub especialy a sub as heavy as the 13w7...you should look for a box atleat 3/4 MDF and 1 if not more inch front baffle for the sub to mount to...if it were me I'd 1 inch all around for the 13w7 and still double up on the front...then you have to make sure the sub is working with the right amount of airspace to perform well....if these essentials are not met you can seriously be outddone by somone with a $5 flea market sub if they went the extra mile on there box.

Here are some affordble boxes that could work or you could spend some money and have a custom box made...maybe someone else can post some reccomended box builder's for you to look into.
sealed box--> 13" SEALED JL AUDIO® 13 W7 MDF SUB ENCLOSURE 13W7 BOX - eBay (item 360338184497 end time Feb-20-11 16:03:53 PST)

Ported--> 13" PORTED JL AUDIO® 13 W7 MDF SUB ENCLOSURE 13W7 BOX - eBay (item 200571704921 end time Mar-03-11 00:06:57 PST)

That company on ebay sells a quality box for the price.


----------



## LGHT_

thanks for the feedback I have been doing a little bit of research on boxes and those look like they are made to fit based on the JL specs, but my biggest questions is would that fat box with the chambers, and all the extra stuff make that same sub sound twice as good? I don't think I would ever spend $500 on a pre-made box either, but I still wonder if that box makes much of a diffence? 

Based on the info they did a lot of research and really came up with a frank n box, but how much of that is marketing and hype?


----------



## bluecavi28

I just don't feel right saying that the Fat Box is worth it. It looks like a very strong well built box and as much as I like overkill in a box there is a certain point where the overkill would lead to less and less of difference with that kind of cost involved.

Maybe someone else with experience can chime in about that box as I don't want to mislead you on it but I don't see this box as anything special as far as sound goes like they try to brag about about in the description but it does look sturdy.

As far as the links to the boxes I sent you when I had my 13w7 I built my sealed box first then later on I ordered that same ported box in the link I sent you and it was very well made and makes me wonder how they can build such a nice box and sell/ship it out for that cheap.


----------



## LGHT_

Yeah I think that box is SPL guys and although I want to SPL I want a balance between SPL and SQ and not one or the other.


----------



## LGHT_

I've had my system setup for a week or so and it sounds great even without any fine tuning. The subs have a LOT more accuracy then any of my previous subs and do get loud. They can handle a bit of low bass, but I will admit it's not a SPL sub by any means so on certain rap songs it doesn't get anywhere as low as the DD I tried and the 13w7 I tested out in my truck. 

With that said I'm happy with my decision because the DD although sounded great and had a ton of pressure on when playing a bass cd it did a horrible job on some of the rock and jazz cd's I tested out. Plus it gave me a bit of a headache after 5 minutes of all that pressure anyway. 

The 13w7 did a much better job on the rock and jazz, but was still just too much low end bass to sound realistic in my opinion. I had to turn the bass way down to just balance it out and even then the bass was still very deep and low which just didn't sound right on several tracks.

I'm still considering on going with a 3rd JL12w6v2 in a custom box or just upgrade my existing box. I already have a ton of bass with the amp pushing 1100 watts at 4 ohms, but it would be nice to increase the bass level and loudness when you need it and the amp can still go as low as 1940 watts at 1ohm.


----------



## SQBassHead

I'm going to bring this thread from the dead  

Just because I have to compliment fatbox, I started with jl's prowedge and then switched to a custom ported and finally I'm ENDING it with that fatbox comp , this thing is a monster!!!! And it even sounds better than it looks  I gained almost 5dbs from just switching boxes in my 350z all is being pushed by a PDX 1.1000 , 

I'm telling you out of personal experience that this box Is Worth EVERY penny  
Unless your going to build it urself, and play with numbers then go ahead but if you want to just eliminate the guessing game and do the best, well you got ur answer in front of you 

GL


----------



## NOTORIOUS97200

$500 for a box ? You must be kidding !!!
Find something else, or just build your own. You can have custom designs for cheap easily. You need a box with a 32 Hz tune. You don't even know the tune on that fatbox : how will you set the subsonic filter on your amp ?


----------



## SQBassHead

#'s don't lie bro :dunno: 

This is my third box on the SAME exact sub/amp , too each his own.... FatBoxUSA did there homework on this box... So I don'tind paying extra for there r&d , too each his own 



You can make anything loud bit will it sound good is the question


----------



## ocuriel

Pair of W6's for sure. Not a fan of the W7.


----------



## SQBassHead

W6's for more sq
W7's for more spl but still has good spl on a sealed box


----------



## tgdrums1990

SQBassHead said:


> #'s don't lie bro :dunno:
> 
> This is my third box on the SAME exact sub/amp , too each his own.... FatBoxUSA did there homework on this box... So I don'tind paying extra for there r&d , too each his own
> 
> 
> 
> You can make anything loud bit will it sound good is the question


How about the cabin volume of the box and the port dimentions and well know the tunning frequincy


----------



## fight4life28

I just got this setup and it sounds amazing, but 10's instead. Good SQ and SPL.


----------



## fernandoribas

i prefer 12w6v2


----------



## sq_guru

thegreatestpenn said:


> 2 w6's. No replacement for displacement


I don't agree. The 13W7 has nearly twice the one-way Xmax as the 12W6v2. Plus, the vented box spec for the 13W7 is about equal to the sealed box spec for two 12W6v2. Unless you can afford the space for a dual 12" vented box for the W6s, I think you'd be happier with the single 13W7. And the W7 is just dead sexy...


----------



## LGHT_

Well I found a great deal on a pair of used 12w6v2 for $400 almost new. Just need to get a better box and i'm all set. I think the W7 would have been a better fit, but I can't complain because I saved a lot more money. When I get a new truck next year i'll probably go with the W7 for sure.


----------



## BuickGN

I still don't know why the myth that the W6 sounds better than the W7 won't die. The W7 is JL's top of the line SQ sub, it just happens to have a lot of output as well. Take a listen to a W7 in an SQ installation, they're tight, quick, all of the above. I've seen some serious SQ cars using the 12W7s.


----------



## sq_guru

BuickGN said:


> I still don't know why the myth that the W6 sounds better than the W7 won't die. The W7 is JL's top of the line SQ sub, it just happens to have a lot of output as well. Take a listen to a W7 in an SQ installation, they're tight, quick, all of the above. I've seen some serious SQ cars using the 12W7s.


Amen, GN! A lot of people still operate under an old frame of mind where a SQ subwoofer != a SPL subwoofer.


----------



## Nautiluz

I love the W7 I have used 13w7 and 10w7. Great woofer for SQ and pressure when that is needed.


----------



## bignev

thegreatestpenn said:


> 2 w6's. No replacement for displacement


ya what he said x2


----------



## todj

I would go with the w6's but it sounds like you might want to look into a more SPL oriented sub than both of these.


----------



## LGHT_

Well i'm happy with my 2 subs and to be honest I think I already have TOO much SPL. I enjoy listening to all types of music from Rap to Jazz, and even Classical and Rock. On the Rap side my subs could use a bit more pressure, but outside of that they sound great when I listen to Jazz and Rock. I found that some SPL dedicated subs do better Bassy beats that Rap spit, but sound too bumpy when your listening to some old school Zeppelin live if that makes any sense.


----------



## jeeptian

12w6v2


----------



## BuickGN

jeeptian said:


> 12w6v2


Why?


----------



## 63flip

Since you posed this question on the SPL Forum I assume thats the issue. If so the w7 is definitely the choice. 
I recently traded 2 12w6v2d4's for a single 12w7 in JL's red eye H.O. Box. Both ran on a Slash 500/1 and the w/7 blew the pair of w6's away. These were in a Blazer. In my Ranger I am running a single 8w7ae on a Slash 250/1 and it's dang near as loud as the pair of w6's I had. I also agree with GN on the SQ of the w7.


----------



## liljohn30

I have a question,I have 2 8w3v3,in a sealed down fire center console box,and these pound in my dodge ram quad cab.i was wondering if any member has ever scene a w7 box design implemented in this position,I wanna try a w7 so bad...


----------



## LGHT_

Ok bringing this back to life. After loving my setup with the 2 12w6v2 in a sealed inclosure 1 sub died. I've been running on my fallback 12w3v3 HO for the last 6 months and really missing the SQ. 

Instead of trying to get the dead W6 fixed I found a 13w7 for a good deal so I'm going that route. Been doing some reading about a box for this beast (still got the yukon so I got space) and have been reading that these do better with MORE space. 

I've seen several boxes around 2-2.5 cubic feet tuned at 32-34 hz, but I did read one guy saying he had one in 5 cubic feet ported and it was a huge improvement. 

I was looking at this 4th order bandpass at pwk as a possible fit. JL 13W7 4th Order Bandpass «

Anyone got suggestions or know a good box builder?


----------



## BuickGN

I don't want to spread rumors but I remember hearing something and I believe it was from JL that the W7 does not do well in a bandpass. No idea if it's true but I know of one guy that did it and had issues. 

A large low tuned ported would be really nice. If you go sealed, go larger than the factory recommended size as well, as big as you can reasonably fit.


----------



## nstaln

I have to echo what a few folks are saying about the W7 and SQ...I ran a single 8w7ae off an HD750/1 and it sounded so articulate and dug deep when needed...and the output for a single 8 was incredible.


----------



## liljohn30

I got a 12w6 running on a 900/5 sub channel,in 2cu ft ported box ,but it isn't to spec,the port is goofy but it freaks pounds...and is so tight n clear


----------



## pocket5s

I know someone that had a w7 in a band pass and it rocked. Was about 6 cubic feet total though...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07

Not to kill this thread, but before setting my mind on 12w7 vs 12w6's x2, i seen the 12w7 its a massive sub, great xmax, great spl, and nice for sq. I went to a shop where they were installing 2 12W7 the other day, i heard them slam, was i Impressed, ehhh, it was feeling that bass in your chest, but was it clean? eh.. didn't like it. I was so used to my car that to much bass was just too much, it wasn't clean, the guy wanted his truck just for volume not for sound quality and it sounds like **** to be honest! Tweeters were so loud and harsh it was so bad i walked out of the truck, the guy started laughing, he goes whats wrong too loud? i said no it just sounds like ****... he wasn't very happy.

I took him to my car played him few songs, and I turned it up, loud!.. he goes OMFG dude who did this for you, i told him me myself, and I  lol 

I asked him whats wrong you don't like it,,, he said it sound amazing, now he knows why i don't like the way his truck sounds.

I helped him tune down the tweeters, and adjust the sub level, it sounded way much better, deeper, louder and cleaner.
He was one happy camper after words.

The only reason why I didn't go with the W7 sub, is because it was massive, and I like my trunk space


----------



## LGHT_

Thanks all for the feedback. I'll have to look into possible bandpass issue on the w7 and maybe even contact a guy at JL for a quit tip. As far as the W7 yeah it's a beast, but I got room I almost never use so I'm not concearned with that side of it. However I have heard some say it's more of a SPL and not SQ sub, but I have also heard some w7 in trucks tuned correctly and it sounded just as good if not better than my 2 12w6v2's that where pretty tight. The advantage of w7 was it hit some lowssss that the w6 didn't.

Seems like initial research is leading me to a big 4-5 ported box with 1" mdf. Now to find a box builder in CA.


----------



## BuickGN

No worries about the sound quality, the W7 is their top SQ sub. Those that say different speak out of ignorance. It doesn't help that you have idiots that put a W7 in a SPL enclosure tuned high one note wonder and they sound like crap. There are better, cheaper subs if that's the goal. Put it in a large ported enclosure (since you have the room), tune it low, and it will sound great and get loud with little power required.


----------



## audijay

I'll be putting my 13w7 in a 2.375ft net box tuned to 31hz very soon, I want to tune lower but I have to increase the box size, I hope winsid and torres don't do me wrong on the box design


----------



## LGHT_

audijay said:


> I'll be putting my 13w7 in a 2.375ft net box tuned to 31hz very soon, I want to tune lower but I have to increase the box size, I hope winsid and torres don't do me wrong on the box design


Are you limiting the box size due to space?


----------



## audijay

LGHT_ said:


> Are you limiting the box size due to space?



Yup, I need room for golf clubs and groceries


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## necro1234

I had the same dilemma with my system build.
The almighty W7 vs the W6's....

I've got a Alpine INE-Z928HD head unit, with Hertz Hi-energy components front and Hertz Dieci components rear.
I've got a JL amp running the components and shoved in a HD1200/1 for the upcoming woofer/s
Installed a big3 0 gauge upgrade and a stinger battery to handle the drain and lastly ran 0 gauge power to the rear for plenty of flow. (all panels running dynamat)

Now comes the woofer....
So I went down to the shop for my JL ProWedge (CS212OG-W6v3), the guys at the shop when I went in to collect it said, hey we want you to hear something. (apparently there is the same debate even in the audio shops as to which is better....., one group was all W7, one all 2xW6, and one with a downward firing 10w6v3 custom built enclosure)
In the trunk was a 13W7 ProWedge (CLS113RG-W7AE sealed).

So I got in, cranked the volume up to 20/35 on the headunit (max vol is 35) and was not that amazed. (Very clear, sounds awesome but not very punchy)
Push her up a little more and from 25/35 I can feel the woofer is sucking power and really is a beast. (very impressed)

So now they pull that monster out my trunk and fit in the 2 12W6v3's in the prowedge....
Same songs same volume (20/35)

The W6's (having 2) were louder at the same volume and felt more punchy than the 13w7 at the same volume.

For me they both sounded awesome but the 2x12w6 won the battle to the sound I wanted.

I don't want to have to turn up the volume on a single W7 to give it that massive SPL when my general listening volume is 15 or 20/35 on my deck.

This was the biggest choice for me on picking the 2 W6v3's, personally though, I don't think a person that gets 2 W6v3's that are powered appropriately is going to turn around the next day and say, "gosh I wish I got the W7, this just sucks", nor do I think the person who gets the W7 will do the same.

The system is incredibly clear and plays rock music in a way I dont have words for, throw in a track like "Feel the Bass" by DJ Magic Mike and it virtually rattles your teeth.

I see a lot of arguing on forums with "well 1 W7 can handle way more wattage and has way way more XMAS, so at higher volumes it just destroys the W6".
Thing is though, are you the type of person who is going to be pushing 1200 watts RMS to your W7 every time(or most of the time) you are listening to it?, or is that a once in a while thing where you crank it up so loud that the woofer is actually requesting that from the Amp?

Just my insight on why I chose the W6's over the 7.

Cheers

Sheldon


----------



## BuickGN

Well naturally a pair of similar subs are going to be louder than a single at the same power. For a fair comparison I think both would have to be put in their optimum box. The 12W6s didn't impress me much in sound quality when they were in a factory sized box but IB they are just about the best I've ever heard.


----------



## milburyl

I don't have any experience with the W6's, but I jumped at an opportunity to buy a 13W7AE this summer during a half price sale. Got it for $600 plus shipping. And I must say, AWESOME. Terrific SQ and SPL. I have it in a JL recommended vented enclosure. This is a link to the one I bought. 
JL Audio 13W7 Ported Sub Box Special Edition with Red Port Trim | eBay

Have it hooked up to a JL 1000/1 now, but previously had it hooked to an Alpine PDX1.1000. Sounded great with both amps and great with and without my Epicenter. The JL amp is louder because of the design where it puts out the same wattage over a wide range of voltages, whereas the Alpine needed 14.4 volts to put out it's 1000 watts and the JL will put out its 1000 watts with voltages from 11 to 14.4. Bottom line, great sub, small enclosure compared to sub size and output.


----------



## LGHT_

Just wanted to follow up on the post myself. After 1 of the W6's failed I had an older w3 on standby I used until I found a W7. I paired it with a MSW factory spec'd box 13 5" Custom Ported MDF Subwoofer Enclosure for 1 JL Audio® 13W7 Sub W7 Box | eBay

I'm using the same equipment in the same truck and wow this think gets a lot deeper and lower than my W6's. It doesn't have the same "thump" that I enjoy when playing jazz, rock, (non bass) music, but when I put in some lil John the thing rumbles for days. In all honesty it's a bit overkill at times and I do find myself turning down the bass more often then when I had the w6's. 

In my opinion they are 2 distinct types of bass for 2 different types of music, both have great reflex and SQ, but the W7 has much lower and more SPL by far. I would say if you listen to a lot of none rap / R&B go with the 2 W6's. If you like bass and listen to more rap and R&B then the W7 would be your choice. I'm still on the fence since I listen to all types of music, but I think I prefer the W7 a little more since I can always tone down the bass when needed, but I couldn't turn up the bass on the pair of w6's.

BTW if anyone wants the pair of W6's 1 with a bad cone I'll let them go $250 local pick up only.


----------



## milburyl

bignev said:


> ya what he said x2



You have obviously never listened a 13W7 that was tuned properly. I have 1 13W7 and it kills the FOUR Rockford P2's I had before the W7. Xmax is more important than displacement and the W7 can move some air because of how much Xmax it has.


----------



## nstaln

'Xmax is more important than displacement and the W7 can move some air because of how much Xmax it has.'

...Wow.


----------



## ndm

LGHT_ said:


> Just wanted to follow up on the post myself. After 1 of the W6's failed I had an older w3 on standby I used until I found a W7. I paired it with a MSW factory spec'd box 13 5" Custom Ported MDF Subwoofer Enclosure for 1 JL Audio® 13W7 Sub W7 Box | eBay
> 
> I'm using the same equipment in the same truck and wow this think gets a lot deeper and lower than my W6's. It doesn't have the same "thump" that I enjoy when playing jazz, rock, (non bass) music, but when I put in some lil John the thing rumbles for days. In all honesty it's a bit overkill at times and I do find myself turning down the bass more often then when I had the w6's.
> 
> In my opinion they are 2 distinct types of bass for 2 different types of music, both have great reflex and SQ, but the W7 has much lower and more SPL by far. I would say if you listen to a lot of none rap / R&B go with the 2 W6's. If you like bass and listen to more rap and R&B then the W7 would be your choice. I'm still on the fence since I listen to all types of music, but I think I prefer the W7 a little more since I can always tone down the bass when needed, but I couldn't turn up the bass on the pair of w6's.
> 
> BTW if anyone wants the pair of W6's 1 with a bad cone I'll let them go $250 local pick up only.


I am glad you posted a follow up. I had 4 12w6v2's in my old blazer. Then the blazer was stolen and I got 2 13w7's in my mercedes trunk. Holy crap. No contest.


The difference is that the 13w7 has more authority. Don't get me wrong... the 12w6v2's had plenty of authority but the w7 just owns that category. Oh did I mention that the 12w6's were ported and the 13w7's were sealed at first. When I went ported it was CRAZY!!

*The 12w6 was like having 4 crazy monkeys in the trunk. The 13w7 is like having a couple pissed off gorilla's. *

Since then I have sold one 13w7 and have been rocking the same 13w7 for many years. 

I was actually contemplating switching back to 2- 12w6v3's in my 2013 srt jeep due to space but I just dont think I can do it. I have been used to the W7 sound for so long that I think I would have nothing but disappointment. 

I think that this thread helped me choose to just keep the w7. As far as I am concerned, this sub has been through so many changes, cars and abuse and it just keeps on trucking. 

Oh and I originally purchased this sub in 2005 or 2006. There is something to be said about the longevity. It was in my 2000 mercedes E320, 2006 jeep SRT8, 2008 G8GT and now my 2013 srt jeep.

There only 3 complaints that I have about it. 
1. Weight. at 52 lbs it is a little heavy
2. depth. It is frustrating trying to tuck it under my spare well
3. cost...But.....buying 1 sub that has lasted almost 10 years so far and been put through so much speaks volumes. So I guess the cost is not that bad.

If JL is listening, I would suggest make it lighter (neodydnium magnets maybe) with a rubber surround and not as deep. If they were to do that......DAYYYYYYUUUMMMMM Smokey!!


----------



## LGHT_

ndm said:


> *The 12w6 was like having 4 crazy monkeys in the trunk. The 13w7 is like having a couple pissed off gorilla's. *



hahaah I love that quote!! I'm still wondering if I should have got the AE, but to be honest I typically turn my Bass knob down pretty low and just enjoy the low end points and that deep bass so not sure if the AE would have been much better.

I couldn't imagine 2 in the back..


----------



## ndm

LGHT_ said:


> hahaah I love that quote!! I'm still wondering if I should have got the AE, but to be honest I typically turn my Bass knob down pretty low and just enjoy the low end points and that deep bass so not sure if the AE would have been much better.
> 
> I couldn't imagine 2 in the back..


http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3261625/2000-mercedes-benz-e-class/photo-gallery/











This corner loaded ported setup was downright ignorant!!! it was sealed up to the rear deck like crazy and hit hard as a MFR. it was clean as hell and made me queezy when listening to 32-36hz test tones. One day I noticed a reduction in the bass. After checking it out, I realized that I broke the support that stiffened the rear window braces. I had to weld and bolt a new one in place.

I later went back to sealed because it was just too much.


----------



## BJG

LGHT_ said:


> What would be a better fit a single JL 13w7 or 2 JLw6v2 paired with a RF 1500.1 bdcp?
> 
> The sheet that came with the amp said it does 1640 at 2 ohms, and 1220 at 4 ohms, but the w7 runs at 3 ohms??
> 
> Looking for good deep bass with some SQ on the side.



definitely the W7 over the 2 W6V2.. but I'd take 2 V3s over 1 W7 any and every day.


----------



## rizz

no contest Ive been searching as well and in no comparison the 12w6v3s were no where as deep and loud and i have both
13w7ae ported on scv200d sundown amp for the win!~


----------



## BJG

rizz said:


> no contest Ive been searching as well and in no comparison the 12w6v3s were no where as deep and loud and i have both
> 13w7ae ported on scv200d sundown amp for the win!~


_UPDATE_ - 2 Stereo Integrity 12" SQLs > 2 12W6V3 and = 2 13W7AE.. and this has already been proven.

But to each his own!


----------



## BJG

BJG said:


> _UPDATE_ - 2 Stereo Integrity 12" SQLs > 2 12W6V3 and = 2 13W7AE.. and this has already been proven.
> 
> But to each his own!













Courtesy of @daloudin


----------

